# LAN is connected but IP not recognised



## ny92 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a home built PC with XP. On the motherboard, the NVidia nForce Networking controller is enabled. On the Network Connection in XP, the status is Connected, Activity show packet Sent but none Received. Address type is Automatic Private Address. Attempted Repair done. Answer is Cannot renew IP address. Contact Network manager or ISP. If I connect that ethernet cable from the modem to my laptop, it would work. but not into my problem desktop. My ISP said the problem is in my desktop computer. I connect a PCI Ethernet card I have into the desktop. Same problem. It seems not a problem with the card. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ny92 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks. I did as told. The black screen says Winsock reset, need to reboot computer. However, after restart computer, I still has the same problem. I contact my ISP (Comcast). We go through the routine of unplugging the modem, and renew the IP address in the Network Connection panel and finally, the ISP tech told me the problem is with my computer and I need to contact Microsoft for help with problem "cannot renew IP address". Any suugestions? Thanks. My system use XP Pro 64x.


----------



## ny92 (Jan 17, 2008)

Additional information;

Last night, I did a fresh install on my desktop. I use XP Pro 64x SP1. The problem with renewing IP address is still present. Does that mean that the problem is hardware, instead of software? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suspect the cable, the NIC or the drivers.


----------

